# Picking up at MIA



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a block from getting a ping in the Miami Airport in the termanals? Where is the point where I'm not able to get pinged, does anyone have a map or something that you can send me showing me where I can be to get pinged at the airport.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael Rivera said:


> Does anyone know if there is a block from getting a ping in the Miami Airport in the termanals? Where is the point where I'm not able to get pinged, does anyone have a map or something that you can send me showing me where I can be to get pinged at the airport.


. uber app can't "block" requests from any location that I know of if the city is online in their system. Inside terminals at MIA is very sketchy with most cell carriers except Verizon. Uber phones are AT&T


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> . uber app can't "block" requests from any location that I know of if the city is online in their system. Inside terminals at MIA is very sketchy with most cell carriers except Verizon. Uber phones are AT&T


Actually they can. They have a technology dubbed Geo-fencing that allows them to control who gets what requests or if requests can even be made at all. It is in use at various airports across the country.

I will give you an example of the history of LAX:

UberX - UberBlack - Uber SUV were all available as choices for any job originating inside LAX property.
LAX police began issuing tickets 200+ to UberX vehicles.
UberX was removed as a choice from any job originating on LAX property.
Uber was able to identify with drivers on UberX had the required airport permit.
UberX was back on as a choice in the app for jobs originating on LAX property but now the UberX jobs only go to properly licensed UberX vehicles (and Black and SUV who were legal all along)

It is the same way at SFO

Then also they had the problem of Uber Black vehicles cruising the terminal area trying to be the closest to get a request. So they blocked every vehicle inside the terminal area from getting a request and all the requests from inside LAX go to the cars that are in a holding lot about 4 blocks away from the airport.

Their software is quite elegant if you ask me.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

They should introduce similar in London.

As loads of X and Exec park up on the drop off area waiting for a job.

There is so little Lux work at Airports such as Heathrow that few Lux plot up there.

There are also a couple of dodgy areas close to LHR and they try to request Lux for some ballin' after school.....


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

That is just amazing stuff! Thanks for sharing. It makes perfectly good sense to have that figured in .. who wouldn't see the congestion of the "cruisers" coming... Miami is nightmare in it's own right as it is. To add UberX cruisers would make it impossible indeed.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, I just found out that they have a Geofence around the Miami Airport and you will not get requests I'm not to sure where the line is so I e-mailed Uber to send me a pic of where the line is.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Courageous said:


> .... Uber phones are AT&T


Incorrect. It varies by market; here in LA my Uber-phone is on Verizon.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a follow up I never got an e-mail back from UBER letting me know wherer the GEOFENCE is around the Miami Airport so I e-mailed them again and they still have not answered me, I can't say that I'm surprised but o'well.


----------



## UberGuapo (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you able to get requests at the cell phone lot?


----------

